# TUF winner screwed



## MMA1990 (Aug 1, 2006)

I rember on TUF it was stated that the The MW winners fighting Franklin no matter what but I dont see this making sence. Is the winner fighting Silva if its gonna be a freakin funny fight.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

yah...either they fight someone like Mike Swick or David Loiseau or even Franklin..or some sh!t like that.....to advance to Silva. OR it could just be straight to Silva which would be pretty fkin harsh...


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

R.I.P. winner of TUF 4.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Title Shot. they get kinda first dibs i guess. I remember them saying on the show last week, will face either Matt or GSP after their fight.


----------



## thetotalpackage (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah, either way, i dont see any of them standing much of a chance


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I was always under the impression that they went striaght to a title shot...I never heard anything about them having to fight anybody other than the title holders. They always say, youll either be fighting GSP or Matt to the welterweights, never once have I heard anyones name get mentioned other than the title holders or possible title holders. Also when this hsow was taped, Silva wasnt scheduled to fight Ace for the title yet.


----------



## Adrnalnrsh (Jul 18, 2006)

Personally, I want the winner of Tuf 4 to get a title shot, it would be entertaining for about 1 minute. Thats fine with me,


----------



## Getemdonenow (Oct 15, 2006)

*Rich "THE CROOKED NOSE" Franklin*

Rich looked as if he was a rookie. That just goes to show in the real world of MMA there are fighters out there that out class guys like Matt, Tim, Rich, and Chuck! Dana White needs to stop playing Puppet master and let the likes of Mirko, Mark Hunt, Dan Henderson, Vanderlei, and Fedor step in and clean house. Also the steriod monkeys like Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk should be tested!


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Getemdonenow said:


> Rich looked as if he was a rookie. That just goes to show in the real world of MMA there are fighters out there that out class guys like Matt, Tim, Rich, and Chuck! Dana White needs to stop playing Puppet master and let the likes of Mirko, Mark Hunt, Dan Henderson, Vanderlei, and Fedor step in and clean house. Also the steriod monkeys like Matt Hughes and Sean Sherk should be tested!


Just because a fighter fights in Pride doesnt mean he's gonna beat any of UFCs best. Quit the nutthugging already for Christ sake or get outta here.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Everyone loses, the only ones that dont, never fight! Its how you come back from that loss, that shows how good a fighter you are.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> Everyone loses, the only ones that dont, never fight! Its how you come back from that loss, that shows how good a fighter you are.


Very well put. And in most cases is seems that a loss is good for a fighter. It drives them to work harder and train their ass off


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> Everyone loses, the only ones that dont, never fight! Its how you come back from that loss, that shows how good a fighter you are.


he cam back decently after Lyoto Machida .. but god damn silva owned


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

JuggNuttz said:


> Everyone loses, the only ones that dont, never fight! Its how you come back from that loss, that shows how good a fighter you are.


Everyone but Fedor of course.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

I forgot which fighter said this but it certainly rings true.


"If you've never lost, you've never fought anyone who is any good".


Pogo


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I definitely want to see one of those "has beens or never has beens" fight silva. They are all so annoying to watch. I'd love it if matt serra won and then got his loud mouth knee'd shut in one of those maui tai clinches, it would be beautiful.:thumbsup:


----------



## Nick (Oct 15, 2006)

randyspankstito said:


> I definitely want to see one of those I'd love it if matt serra won and then got his loud mouth knee'd shut in one of those maui tai clinches, it would be beautiful.:thumbsup:


wrong weight class


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Rofll....Matt Serra is a welterweight..how the fuk would he fight Sylvia ahhaha....


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Nick said:


> wrong weight class



OOps my bad. Lucky him. It would be even more fun to watch though knowing that.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

I haven't really followed the show that much because it's kind of gay, but I thought they were all middleweights.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

GSP or Matt Hughes VS Serra....serra wouldn't have a chance..


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I don't think that Serra has a sonwball's chance in hell if he's standing across the octagon from Hughes (who's way stronger and way better on the ground than he is) or GSP (who has the reach, cardio and skills to TKO him easily).

I think that Chris Lytle stands a chance, as did Din Thomas, because he has the standup and the wrestling skills.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Pogo the Clown said:


> I forgot which fighter said this but it certainly rings true.
> 
> 
> "If you've never lost, you've never fought anyone who is any good".
> ...



something like that was said on TUF, to the one team Mojo fighter that lost... cant remember his name.... i think Serra said it to him. Also i think Randy said something like that to Chris Leben on TUF 1.

I think a good example of this is Christian Rothermel (sp?) from TUF 3. he had a record of like 40-8 or some crazy shit like that, but it was all small shows. Bisbing nearly killed him, and Tom McDonald kicked his ass... i think he's back in small shows now....


----------



## cicero1 (Oct 11, 2006)

The winner is supposed to get a title shot. If it was me I would just pass take the 100K and enjoy myself. Not worth getting beat up to prove you can take a beating. Thats all thats waiting for the winner of Tuff if he decides to fight Silva.


----------



## Leglokker (Oct 16, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Rofll....Matt Serra is a welterweight..how the fuk would he fight Sylvia ahhaha....



Last time I checked...SYVLIA was a heavywieght. SILVA was the welter. And he did say fight SILVA....post reading ftw.


----------



## idiotwithajob (May 1, 2020)

IronMan said:


> I don't think that Serra has a sonwball's chance in hell if he's standing across the octagon from Hughes (who's way stronger and way better on the ground than he is) or GSP (who has the reach, cardio and skills to TKO him easily).
> 
> I think that Chris Lytle stands a chance, as did Din Thomas, because he has the standup and the wrestling skills.


WRONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah it was one of the greatest upsets in the history of the UFC.


----------

